# Anoles Scored Big The Xmas



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Well here is the present for my anoles. Obviously it is Far from ready, I still need the cover, lights, soil and of course decor. Then its got to sit for four months for the plants to get established. For those who wonder that is a 50 gallon aquarium for FOUR green anoles. The male will get to be added with the girls later this summer.










I am planning on going all out with cool plants and logs, it will put my awesome 20 gallon to shame.


----------

